
123-reg deletes sites in massive clean-up script blunder, customers let rip - whyleyc
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/04/123-reg-deletes-sites-in-massive-clean-up-script-blunder-as-customers-let-rip/
======
gjvc
this is a curious case of "copy-cat stabbing syndrome" from the recent "I just
deleted my entire company" hoax
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/04/17/turns-dude-didnt-
de...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/04/17/turns-dude-didnt-delete-
entire-company-single-line-code/)

~~~
gjvc
see also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copycat_crime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copycat_crime)

------
whyleyc
Looks like they deleted the entire website of Scottish League Cup winners Ross
County:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-
islands-3608...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-
islands-36080667)

